# Bitfenix Prodigy mit Gaming Hardware



## LittleGamer (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein paar fragen zu dem Bitfenix Prodigy. Denn ich möchte mir auf Basis von diesem Gehäuse einen neuen Computer zusammenstellen. 
Ich hatte mir schon zu Weihnachten einen "Gaming Pc" zusammengestellt und bin auch zufrieden mit dem pc.
Aber ich möchte meinen Pc öfter mal woanders mit hinnehmen. Das kann ich mit diesem nicht denn es wiegt so ungefähr 25kg.
Deshalb komme ich zu meiner Frage was ihr mir vorschlagen würdet dafür zu kaufen, weil das gehäuse ist zwar felxibel, aber es passt sicher nicht alles rein. Ich hatte mir überlegt einen Intel i5 2500k einzubauen, mit einem passenden mini itx board. Diese Motherboard sollte wenn möglich Sata 3,usb 3.0 und wenn möglich schon eingebautes Wlan. Bei dem Netzteil war ich mir noch nicht sicher, weil ja nicht alle netzteile in das Gehäuse passen und ich auch noch nicht weiß ,welche Grafikkarte ich kaufen möchte. Der Cpu soll von einer Corsair H100 gekühlt werden. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube wenn man den 5.25 Zoll schacht abbaut würde dies passen. Weiß vielleicht einer hier etwas genaueres darüber weil ich würde den Cpu auch gerne etwas übertakten. Als Festplatte dachte ich an die Samsung Series 830 mit 256gb, weil  die sehr im Preis gesunken ist. Zuletzt noch der Ram. Ich dachte so an 2 mal GSkill mit jeweils 4gb. Ich weiß grad nicht den genauen Namen. Bei interresse stelle ich gerne einen Link rein. Ich werde warscheinlich auch einen neuen Lüfter in die Front einbauen damit dort etwas luft ins gehäuse kommt. Ich dachte dort an einen 220mm Lüfter. 
Ich hoffe auf viele Antworten und Vorschläge für Netzteil, Grafikkarte und Motherboard. 

Mfg LittleGamer

P.S. Wer Vorschläge für einen großen Lüfter hat kann die natürlich auch nennen.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2012)

interessante idee, deine borschläge sind auch gut.  

bei 220mm lüftern ist die auswahl nicht sonderlich groß:
sharkoon
yate loon

evtl noch ein oder zwei mehr ...

du willst die wakü anstelle eines laufwerks einbauen?? das wird bestimmt nicht passen ...   ich würde dir da eher zu einem guten luftkühler raten.  ist die frage, was denn rein passt.
(es sei denn, du hast bock, die radiatoren nach außen zu legen ...)


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2012)

Laut Produktbeschreibung passt da ein 180 oder 200 oder 230 Lüfter, da würde ich also einen 200er oder 230er Bitfenix Spectre einbauen.


----------



## LittleGamer (2. Juli 2012)

Ich denke schon das, das passt und ds Laufwerk brauch ich eh nicht so oft. Vielleicht hol ich mir mal ein externes. 
Die Wasserkühlung nach außen zuverlegen würde bei mir nicht gehen, weil das zu schwer würde zu transportieren.

Danke für die schnelle Anwort und was hälst du denn von einer H80 ???


----------



## LittleGamer (2. Juli 2012)

Entschuldige hatte mich verschrieben meinte auch einen 23 cm Lüfter


----------



## ich111 (2. Juli 2012)

H80 ist imho nicht so toll  Viel lauter als ein guter Luftkühler und Kühlleistung ist auch eher schlechter. 

Wenn du eine H100 reinkriegst würde ich klar die nehmen

Außerdem ist das keine Wakü sonder eine Kompaktwasserkühlung


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2012)

ich habe gerade nochmal rumgeguckt, die corsair H serie ist ja schon schön schlank, aber ich denke, dass das gehäuse wegen der seeehr kompakten bauweise wohl sehr wenig platz überm mainboard haben wird ... und wegen der breite bin ich mir auch nicht sicher. 

du kannst es ja notfalls mal bestellen, und notfalls geht die wakü wieder zurück. 

ein laufwerk ist echt unnötig geworden ...  meins ist auch eher alibi-halber da, und zur installation des OS  alle paar monate


----------



## LittleGamer (2. Juli 2012)

denk mit mal das ich das mache. Was schlagt ihr denn für Grafikkarte, Netzteil, und Mainboard vor???


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2012)

also beim netzteil brauchst du wohl so 450-550 W, ich würde bequiet empfehlen.

für die graka ...  also, gemessen am rest, wäre vllt ne gtx 570 oder so gut? ist nicht mehr ganz high-end, aber nicht schlecht, und bezahlbarer. 

beim mainboard würde ich prinzipiell bei asrock oder asus suchen. auch gigabyte und msi sind ganz nett.


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2012)

Board könntest Du eins von diesen hier nehmen, je nach gewünschter Ausstattung: Mainboards/ITX-/DTX-Mainboards mit Sockel: Sockel-1155, Chipsatz: Z77/Z68 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, würde ich einen i5-3450 + H77 Mini-ITX-Board nehmen.

Netzteil auf jeden Fall eines mit Kabelmanagment, z.B. ein be Quiet Pure Power L8 430W oder Straight Power E9 CM 480W.

Grafikkarte je nach Monitorauflösung, für FullHD eine Sapphire HD7870 Dual Fan oder Asus GTX670 DC-II.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Board könntest Du eins von diesen hier nehmen, je nach gewünschter Ausstattung: Mainboards/ITX-/DTX-Mainboards mit Sockel: Sockel-1155, Chipsatz: Z77/Z68 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, würde ich einen i5-3450 + H77 Mini-ITX-Board nehmen.
> 
> ...


 

das wäre wohl nicht die billigste, aber die beste lösung 

kiann man so unterschreiben


----------



## LittleGamer (2. Juli 2012)

Also die 570 hab ich in meinem anderen pc isr recht gut. Bei amd kenn ich mich nicht so aus. Die 670 ist mir glaub ich zu teuer mal gucken. Trotzdem danke.  Habt ihr ein motherboard was internes wlan hat ich wüsste da keins


----------



## LittleGamer (2. Juli 2012)

ich möchte aber gerne übertakten deswegen auch die wassetkühlung deswegen der k prozessor


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2012)

Die hier haben alle WLAN: Mainboards/ITX-/DTX-Mainboards mit Sockel: Sockel-1155, Chipsatz: Z77/Z68, div. Schnittstellen: WLAN | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## ich111 (2. Juli 2012)

Doppelpost bitte durch den Bearbeiten Button vermeiden


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2012)

immer diese doppelpost-hater ...   

naja, also da ich überhaupt kein freund von wlan bin, finde ich persönlich auch onboard-wlan unsinnig    lieber in d-lan investieren...


----------



## Timsu (2. Juli 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:
			
		

> immer diese doppelpost-hater ...
> 
> naja, also da ich überhaupt kein freund von wlan bin, finde ich persönlich auch onboard-wlan unsinnig    lieber in d-lan investieren...



Lieber durch Lan Geld sparen, ist sowieso schneller.
Als Kühler könnte auch ein Samuel 17 passen.


----------



## LittleGamer (2. Juli 2012)

rde es das nächste mal weglassen. Das problem ist, ich muss eigentlich wlan nehmen, weil ich kein 30 m lan kabel legen kann. Dlan funktioniert leider nicht. Deswegen geht leidet nur wlan, aber ich versuche das problen zu lösen, weil das wlan mich  aufregt . Ich bin gleich zuhause dann werde ich mir mal die vorgeschlagenen sachen angucken ich danke schonmal für die antworten


----------



## Heil Lord Abbadon! (2. Juli 2012)

Wunschliste vom 02.07.2012, 19:43 | Geizhals EU


----------



## keksbox91 (2. Juli 2012)

Also ich würde dir das Motherboard empfehlen: http://geizhals.at/de/749615
Hat alles was man braucht um glücklich zu werden ^^ außerdem ist zwischen dem Sockel und dem Pci Steckplatz mehr Platz als bei den anderen Boards was die Installation eines größeren Kühlers erlaubt (falls du doch lieber auf einen Towerkühler umsteigst, welche bei ungefähr gleicher Leistung meist weniger kosten)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Juli 2012)

Billigere boards tuens auch


----------



## keksbox91 (2. Juli 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> Billigere boards tuens auch



Dann nenn doch mal eins als alternative ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2012)

"Heil Lord Abbadon!"  - immer diese Suchtis und Fans 

Aber gut, Lord Abbadon muss halt angemessen geehrt werden


----------



## Heil Lord Abbadon! (3. Juli 2012)

Ja, der große Lord muss geehrt werden, auch in Computerforen. Da ich PCGHX als das imperialste empfinde, werde ich hier im Unterbewusstsein der User missionieren und nach Rebellen Ausschau halten.                                                                                                                           Geheilt sei Lord Abbadon


----------



## vAro (3. Juli 2012)

Hey LittleGamer,

stelle mir auch derzeitig ein Prodigy System zusammen.

Aufpassen musst du beim Netzteil. BitFenix stellte eine FAQ zum Prodigy online, die soweit alles klärt: BitFenix.com » Products » Chassis » Prodigy

Ich habe mich für das be quiet! 500W in der PCGH-Edition entschieden, da dieses nur 14cm tief ist und ich alle Kabel im Netzteil-Käfig des Prodigy unterbekomme. BitFenix empfiehlt bei modularen Netzteilen maximal 15cm Tiefe.

In der aktuellen PCGH sind große Lüfter im Test. Passend zum Design, habe ich mich für einen 200mm (Front), einen 140mm (Heck) und einen 120mm Lüfter (Deckel) der BitFenix Spectre Pro Serie entschieden - komplett in weiss. Hoffentlich bekomme ich den großen Frontlüfter ruhig! Im Test war er auch bei 50% noch recht laut und ich bin bei Geräuschen recht empfindlich. Damit ich die Lüfter bändigen kann, wird eine BitFenix Recon Lüftersteuerung im Prodigy verbaut.


----------



## BlackViper59 (3. Juli 2012)

Zu den CPU- kühler: wie schon gesagt ne kompaktwasserkühlung ist nicht empfehlenswert aber wozu auch ? Laut Casekingvideo kriegste ins Prodigy fast alle Luftkühler rein. Caseking


----------



## LittleGamer (3. Juli 2012)

Ich habe nochmal drüber nachgedachtt und denke , dass ich mir vielleicht doch keine corsair h100 hole. Ich werde euere vorschläge mal brücksichtigen und mir wohl eher einen tower kühler hole. Bei der Grafikkarte tendiere ich zu einer geforce gtx 570 , weil ich find da bekommt man viel für sein Geld. Das Netzteil wirdbwarscheinlich kein modulares, weil die modularen maximal 150 mm lang sein dürfen und ich mir dann doch lieber ein anderes hole also das das hinten rausguckt. Bei einem  Cpu schwanke ich zwischen i5 2500k und dem i5 3570k. 

An Varo könntest du bitte ein paar bilder rein stellen wenn es fertig ist, denn ich brauche noch etwas bis ich mir meine sachen kaufen kann und würde gerne das gehäuse mal in weiß sehen. Ich hole es mir warscheinlich in schwarz,  weil ich finde das sieht edel aus und das schwarze hat vorne mesh gitter die die luft durchlassen. Bei dem weißen ist das kommlett zu bis auf ein paar öffnungen an der seite. Den test in der pcgh habe ich auch gelesen, denn ich habe sie abbonniert. Ich war überrascht von dem gutem Abschneiden der Lüfter und möchte deswegen gerne ein paar lüfter von Bitfenix testen. Vorne den 230mm und oben noch ein 140mm lüfter dürften reichen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (3. Juli 2012)

Dadurch, dass du nun an der H100 sparst kannst du den 3570K nehmen.

Ich persönlich finde, weiß ist viel eleganter als schwarz.


----------



## LittleGamer (3. Juli 2012)

das gleiche habe ich mir dann auch gedacht und ich freue mich schon auf die power des cpu der 3rd generation. Ich frage mich ob es da große unterschiede gibt zwischen der 2 und der 3 generation. Aber ich kann es ja bald testen den den i5 2500k hab ich ja in meinem anderen pc auf 5ghz.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (3. Juli 2012)

Der 3570K ist halt moderner, etwas schneller, stromsparender und hat eine höhere IGP. Lohnt sich daher.


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2012)

Ivy ist nur etwas schneller als Sandy Bridge (Sandy benötigt etwa 200MHz mehr Takt für die gleiche Leistung). Einen Unterschied wirst Du also nicht merken, aber Ivy ist etwas sparsamer und daher ist die Abwärme etwas geringer.


----------



## LittleGamer (3. Juli 2012)

ja denke auch er kostet auch nur 20€ mehr also nicht die welt


----------



## keksbox91 (3. Juli 2012)

Ich hab auch noch eilne kurze Frage. Würden diese Komponenten in das Gehäuse passen:
Asus P8Z77 Deluxe
BeQuiet Dark Roc Pro 2
Vorne ein Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm
Hinten ein 140mm Lüfter (Vorschläge wären nett ^^)
Eine XfX Radeon HD 6870 Dual Fan
Antec High Current Gamer 520 (nicht modular)
Ein DVD Laufwerk
Und eine 1TB Festplatte

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der CPU Kühler in das Gehäuse passt mit der Graka. Ich habe übrigens einen i7 2600k.
Achja ich will auch noch 2x4 GB Ram reinbauen (ohne Kühlkörper).

Würde mich über eine schnelle Antwort freuen

LG keksbox91


----------



## LittleGamer (3. Juli 2012)

Als Lüfter würde ich dir einen silent wings 2 empfehlen, denn diese Lüfter sind sehr leise auch bei hoher drehgeschwindichkeit. Sie verdrängen zwar nicht viel luft wie andere Lüfter sind aber durchweg leise. Deswegen empfehle ich diese Lüfter denn vorne hast du schon einen leistungsstarken Lüfter. Der einzigste nachteil ist der preis. So um die 20 € für die 140 mm variante.


----------



## keksbox91 (3. Juli 2012)

Der Lüfter muss ja eh nur die ganze Luft rauspusten, deswegen sollten die Silent Wings schon passen. Danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber trotzdem habe ich noch bedenken beim Platz des CPU-Kühlers. Hoffe dabei könnt ihr mir auch noch helfen 
LG keksbox91


----------

